

Flash on Android Is Shockingly Bad - ssclafani
http://newteevee.com/2010/08/31/video-flash-on-android-is-startlingly-bad/

======
ZeroGravitas
What is generating the "not optimised for mobile" message popup? Is that Flash
detecting that the video isn't hardware acceleratable on your phone's hardware
and falling back to CPU? (And in the Nexus One case it doesn't have Neon SIMD
instructions like Samsung Galaxy S or Motorola Droid so that's going to hurt
more).

If it is, then that's interesting since iPhones (including iPad) before the
latest version don't play the high profile H.264 at all, even if served via
HTML5. So any site that falls back to HTML5 for iPhone already has suitable
video.

I know end users won't understand all this but the guy making the video should
(and maybe does?). This response from the comments seemed a bit more even-
handed:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb9jfdltkUU>

